# Croton



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> thank you, im getting reading to make the drive across the state to croton i will report back to night.


Funny, I'm making the drive across from the West side to the East side.....


----------



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

i was there yesterday (FRIDAY) and landed a nice buck. i only seen one other fish landed, realy slow i hope things pick up i hope the cold weather next week dosent slow it up more.


----------



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Well how's the steelhead fishing this week I heard some guys say the run was over. Just wondering everyones thoughts.
Tight lines.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup all done. Headed to the manistee where the crowds aren't as bad......

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## rough_surface (Jan 3, 2009)

GuppyII you finally come out of hibernation? BM has been slow. Riverboats are picking a few up. Tippy has not made the charts yet. I'm guessing about middle of next week should be slammin.I will be one of those people doing combat by the dam.


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

We went in at Thornapple on Wednesday. Got a real nice fresh hen aout 11#. The water was cold and dirty with weeds and leaves. Maybe next week there will be enough runoff to warm the water to turn the fish on.


----------

